# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  So does the nova dreamer actually work?

## yuppie11975

Just curious if anyone has actually tried it, I can lucid dream without it, which is pretty cool, but they're about $30 dollars I think, so I wouldn't mind investing in one if it's fool proof  :smiley:

----------


## DREAMER242000

I am also a natural lucid dreamer, I purchased a Nova Dreamer many years back, for me personally I found
it of little use only on a few  occasions did it actually alert me to a dream.
In my opinion for me anyway at least it was a waste of the $300 or so  dollars that it cost me it would
have been better if i had spent the money on ld pills which work very well for me.   :smiley:

----------


## tommo

I've heard it's rather hit and miss.  Not really very accurate.
And more like $300, not $30.

I'd save the $100 and get an iPod for $180 + http://www.dreamviews.com/f44/singul...eamers-125576/
Or only $5 for the app if you already have an iPod or iPhone lol
It's worked very well for me so far.  Alerted me to every dream I've had while using it.
I'm just working on getting straight back in to the dream now.  But it's already given me two LD's which is around what I had all of last year without any devices.

However I see you have perfected, pretty much, DEILD so it should be really easy for you.

----------


## bdream

Hi I was actually kind of interested in this question too.

If the novadreamer is no good is there any other device you would recommend?

(I am new to LDs so it would be potentially very helpful)

Thanks

----------


## yuppie11975

Thanks guys! I'm actually kind of proud I can lucid dream without aids  :tongue2:

----------


## Cinder

> Thanks guys! I'm actually kind of proud I can lucid dream without aids



Damn English.

----------


## yuppie11975

Lol

----------


## tommo

> Thanks guys! I'm actually kind of proud I can lucid dream without aids



Wait.... what!?
Why on earth did you create this thread then?  If you don't even need one?

----------


## yuppie11975

I stated that I could lucid dream without the help of things, I did not, however, state that I could lucid dream EVERY night. The Nova Dreamer claimed to do that, and it would also require nearly no effort, as opposed to mantra's, RC's, e.t.c
However once seeing the actual price range, I'll pass ;P

----------

